# Lost Comfort Blanket - Help 😩



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Any advice is welcome - we are all very upset 😪

In short our LO has been home 3 months now, she had a comfort blanket which she has had from birth and was very attached to. It was the most important thing to her and we have guarded it with our life - obviously until now.

We've been on holiday, blanky came with us as she needs it to sleep or if upset. We've had it safe all holiday. This morning while packing and putting bags into car, some how LO has unpacked her blanky and hid it under her pillow. Obviously myself and DH were oblivious to this and were until we were a 3rd of the journey home when LO asked for her blanky. DH and I just looked at each other and instantly knew we didn't have it. We asked her where she put it and her reply was 'put blanky somewhere safe, blanky under my pillow on my holiday bed', our hearts just sank right there. We always tell her to put it in her bed and keep it safe when ever we leave the house (she would take it everywhere if we'd let her) so I can totally see where she was coming from and the thinking behind it but she obviously didn't quite grasp that we were putting all our things in the car to take home. I always check every single place before leaving hotels etc (it's a running joke in our family as I even check under furniture and in draws I haven't even used   ) but it just didn't occur to me to re-check her bedding or double check her blanky was packed. 

Needless to say we turned the car around and drove all the way back while trying to ring them to pre-warn them to keep an eye out for it. We got there too late, cleaners had been in the apartment, they let DH in to look anyway but there was no sign of it, linen had already gone to laundry (this is a huge kids holiday chain so big industrial type laundry facilities) DH explained to a customer service manager how important the blanky is to poppet and he was really kind and understanding, he took a description and our contact details in case they find it. We've not heard anything from them and I'm not hopeful that we will.

Poppet is understandably upset and we are just devastated that this has happened and we are heart broken for her. We've had a long awful journey home but took her straight to a supermarket so she could pick herself a new one which she was excited about. She picked it and carried it home then totally rejected it (which is to be expected really as it's different and doesn't smell the same etc), she didn't want it in her bed at bedtime so just left it next to her bed. We sat and held her hand as she was struggling to fall asleep and she then decided she would try the new blanket after all and eventually fell asleep snuggling it.

I know it's not going to be that easy, I can see days if not weeks or months of upset coming our way, especially if she's upset about something already and goes for the original blanky and replacement blanky is all that's on offer.

Help Help ?!? Anyone had this happen. Any advice welcome, how can we make this easier for her??


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no, poor little thing.  These things really do effect children.  When I was almost 3 my father went to work abroad for a year.  When we were at the train station seeing him off I lost my "comfort" toy, and I can still remember it, which is very odd for me as I have almost no memory of my early childhood at all.  When so much has changed something like that must be huge for her.  Wyxling dropped her favourite toy in the road last week, not even something that came from foster care, but a very firm favourite since she's been with us, and her favourite defence to new situations - she holds him out to answer when she doesn't want to, and fend of old ladies who want to be too familiar with her for her comfort when we're out walking.  Luckily all the cars on the (very busy) main road stopped while I went back and got him, and all was fine, if a little muddy.

What about something of yours?  When Wyxling is very upset my teddy sometimes scampers into her bed all on his own, and snuggles up next to her.  I maintain the pretence that he comes in on his own, he normally starts by peering round the door and waving, sometimes he tries to drink her milk and then decides to stay because she needs more cuddles than I do.  She knows I'm playing, obviously, but it really seems to work with Wyxling.  Hopefully over time the new blanket will start to smell and feel like the old one.

Other than that, I can think of very little.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Poppets mummy, I am so sorry this has happened 
I can't really advise any more than Wyxie has said already.
Our Munchkin has a bunny that she must have when she is upset or going to bed. We actually stopped her taking it every where with her about a month ago as we were worried that it would get lost, so now if she really wants to take it with her when we go out, bunny has to stay in the car to look after her seat and the car. But like you we will be having our first family holiday in a few weeks and this is worrying us as we know bunny and mousy must come but we are staying at hubbies mums holiday home so no worry on laundry problems but it could get lost by other means. Mousy was a cuddly mouse we bought her for intros and spent about 5 months sleeping with it before she had it and mousy is also important but not quite as important and bunny. Maybe if you bought another blanket and you slept with it for a while and also both of you snuggle with it when you have snuggle/story times maybe that will help.
I hope you here something from the hotel chain soon or maybe Poppet might take to her new blanket in a few days.

Sorry not much help really 

Skyblu.xxxx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor poppet.  
Just a slight variation on the sleep with new blanky theme is to get it straight in the wash so at least it smells more like home than all brand new. 
Good sign that she fell asleep with it already though.
And good on you for turning round and trying! My dh would have been mad! Guess you had to know you tried.
Gettina


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Poor Poppet x 
The only thing I would add now is to get 2 identical blankies and alternate them so they both end up smelling right, then you always have a spare in case of further emergencies!
 x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh hun hope you had a good night.    and   for a phone call today


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom and well wishes

Poppet slept soundly all night. She wasn't carrying her blanky when she came to wake us up this morning which she normally does. We decided we would just let her choose if she wanted to use it or not and not really mention it or push the subject. She casually asked again what happened to the original blanky and so we explained it again and had a little chat about how it's ok to feel sad, she was a little sad but not crying or distressed by it.

She started playing with the new blanky and her dolls over the course of the morning and they haven't been apart since. She refers to it as blanky, she talks to it like it's the original blanket and it's as if this has been her blanky all along. I honestly can't believe it as she was so attached to it. Can't of asked for a better result, lets hope it continues.

No word about the original blanky - not surprised in the slightest. Such a shame as wanted to keep that in her memory box once she grew out of it.

Thanks again everyone for the support
Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

That is good news you can keep the new one it has already got some memories attached to it. Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad it ended well.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad everything turned out ok, what a worry it must of been x


----------

